

Iteration Inside and Out - Scramblejams
http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2013/01/13/iteration-inside-and-out/

======
Scramblejams
Part 2 is here: [http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2013/02/24/iteration-
insid...](http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2013/02/24/iteration-inside-and-
out-part-2/)

